# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > RPG & Adventure >  Отдам мага 8 левла в БК

## CormHolio

просто БК надоела. это не помне. щас занелся собственной игрой http://planetwow.info
вот вам игрок в БК
логин - dima-ska bk
пароль - quake2
второй пароль - 602786
мыло на которое регнут чар - dima-ska@mail.ru
пароль на счетах в банке - panzer12

----------


## CormHolio

если хотите можете менять пасс... я всёравно болье не буду играть в БК.

----------


## Nep

спасибо, забрал

----------


## menestrell

Welcome !
Site planetwow.info just created.

Real content coming soon.

Мдя, конкретно так занялся сайтом)))

----------


## SMARTER

Корнхолио а когда твой релиз АИ?

----------


## EweX

А мне система пишет, что такого Логина нету

----------

